# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Shprehje popullore që nuk gjenden nëpër libra

## Hyllien

Populli yne perdor shume shprehje popullore nje pjese e te cilave nuk bejne pjese ne gjuhen letrare. Me kane pelqyer, dhe kur i kujtoj tani me bejne per te qeshur, sidomos ato shprehjet e pleqve.
Disa prej tyre qe me kujtohen tani:

*Çme zgrrap syte*

*Hiqu shul* ose *bëj shul*

*ore malukat*

*ti ërra syt* 

*ik zër arzën* (ve bast se kte s'e kupton njeri  :buzeqeshje:  )

Zona _Gramsh-Elbasan (ndonje mund ta kem degjuar dhe ne Durrës)_

----------


## Pink^ Pearl

Te engert nje kaqino ( dmth te engert mortja  )

Nasqerise njecike (bej pune ftillo shtepine ) 

Shidha shidha (shiko shiko )

Dhams e feks (ndrrit shtepia ) 

keto shprehje si dhe tjera ,....i ka pasur perdorur gjyshja ime Gjirokastrite sa here i degjoja shkulesha se qeshuri  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Sharmja

i dale binaresh - i cmendur
kollopifqe me rigon - dengla, fjale ne ere
na ksehase - na argetove
merre me leng  (se mishi mbaroi) - eshte koti por pranoje se s'ke c'i ben
ere me rigon - fjale ne ere

keto mu kujtoven muve

----------


## D&G Feminine

Qafsha ty mi Shege, ngeli plonci var   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Manulaki

> Populli yne perdor shume shprehje popullore nje pjese e te cilave nuk bejne pjese ne gjuhen letrare. Me kane pelqyer, dhe kur i kujtoj tani me bejne per te qeshur, sidomos ato shprehjet e pleqve.
> Disa prej tyre qe me kujtohen tani:
> 
> *Çme zgrrap syte*
> 
> *Hiqu shul* ose *bëj shul*
> 
> *ore malukat*
> 
> ...


E fundit eshte - mbyll gojen  :buzeqeshje:  (ta fitova bastin)

----------


## Hyllien

Me vjen keq Manulaki por pergjigje e gabuar, te pakten ne Gramsh nuk perdoret me ate kuptim dhe nuk besoj se perdoret ne ndonje vend tjeter...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Manulaki

> Me vjen keq Manulaki por pergjigje e gabuar, te pakten ne Gramsh nuk perdoret me ate kuptim dhe nuk besoj se perdoret ne ndonje vend tjeter...


Nuk ta marr fare per keq, perkunderazi te falenderoj qe me dhe pergjigje.
Ne Korce perdoret "Ia mori erzin" dmth "ia mbylli gojen, e mundi.." dhe mendova se mund te ishte dicka e tille. (ndryshimi i zanoreve nuk m'u duk si ndryshim ne fjale, por thjesht si dicka dialektore).
Rendesi ka qe s'ta kam fituar bastin  :shkelje syri: 

Te pershendes dhe na thuaj ta marre e mira c'eshte?

----------


## FLOWER

ne elbasan themi "ia hengu arrzen" me kuptimin e vdiq. por zer arrzen sikur s'e kam degjuar, por besoj pak a shume kete kuptim do kete.

----------


## Hyllien

E ke fituar nje gjysem bast  :buzeqeshje:  Nje pershendetje Virtuale.
Nga ne e perdorin me kuptim fli gjume
*shko zer arzen = shko fli gjume*
Mbase vjen nga kjo puna e vdekjes...

----------


## R2T

Zer arzen- kap arzen (shko pirdhu me nje fjale)


Qidho Pedhoi
Po nikoqiris
Hidhe ne qilar - 
Shqieji gavot- (hapi syte)

----------


## Larsus

> Nuk ta marr fare per keq, perkunderazi te falenderoj qe me dhe pergjigje.
> Ne Korce perdoret "Ia mori erzin" dmth "ia mbylli gojen, e mundi.." ?



ia mori erzin..eshte ja mori shpirtin..psh martohet nje vajze 20 vjec me nje plak 40 vjec..si thu ti kush ja merr kujt erzin?  :ngerdheshje:  

arzen, eshte per gryken, gojen.. 

lugat
shko shul e hajde lloz   :pa dhembe:

----------


## D&G Feminine

larso, akoma s'e paske mar vesh kete punen e erzit ti  :ngerdheshje: 

Ia mer erzin dmth ia mori fytyren, e beri me turp, e vuri ne siklet!

----------


## FLOWER

suigeneris rrofsh per gjysmen e pershendetjes, une ta kthej me nje te plote :buzeqeshje: 

po shtoj ca shprehje te tjera:

ra shakull-kur je si i vdekur
e beri rezil-e shau shume
e ke bere sukull - dmth e ke bere zhele, e ke bere lecke
te rafte panukulla - te rafte pika


te tjera seancen tjeter

----------


## Larsus

> larso, akoma s'e paske mar vesh kete punen e erzit ti 
> 
> Ia mer erzin dmth ia mori fytyren, e beri me turp, e vuri ne siklet!


une e mora vesh po kjo puna e turpit eshte krejt e panjohur per te pacipet   :pa dhembe:

----------


## bardhi77

ke te drejt

----------


## bardhi77

rrackajev------------
capacul--------------
tatalosh-------------
karabush-buxhuk--
kacurub kam lesh--

keto jan disa fjal te vjetra qe nuk perdoren

----------


## angeldust

hmmm

llamsit shtepia
korovesh
u beme gjol / u beme dunavec - u beme qull, u lagem. (Dunavec - ish dege e lumit Devoll qe ja nderruan drejtimin.)
te zente tartakuti
xerxevulke

 :buzeqeshje: 
Ose me duken mua si jo te shpeshta, se kam jetuar larg pak si gjate.

----------


## marsela

_
Une po shkruaj vetem dy qe me kane bere shume pershtypje se si kisha degjuar me pare,mi ngjiti nje shoqe e klases ketu qe eshte nga Kucova:

--e hengrem paparen e priftit..lol---ne kuptimin qe aha e hengrem keq,dmth cna gjeti..

--puthu me Milon----per dicka qe s'e arrijme ose s'behet..edhe kjo prap me kuptim si negativ: )_

----------


## Manulaki

> _
> Une po shkruaj vetem dy qe me kane bere shume pershtypje se si kisha degjuar me pare,mi ngjiti nje shoqe e klases ketu qe eshte nga Kucova:
> 
> --e hengrem paparen e priftit..lol---ne kuptimin qe aha e hengrem keq,dmth cna gjeti..
> 
> --puthu me Milon----per dicka qe s'e arrijme ose s'behet..edhe kjo prap me kuptim si negativ: )_


e hengrem paparen e priftit - e hengri djathin e hoxhes
dhe dhi e zgjebur dhe bishtin perpjete - i paafte por mendjemadh
akoma ne ura e dukes - akoma s'ke filluar
thengji i/e mbuluar - nuk eshte personi qe duket
do na nxjerresh me kepuce te kuqe - do na nxjerresh deficit
mos te ka bere pula veze te kuqe - c'te duket vetja qe mbahesh me te madh

----------


## nursezi

p*rdhe me rigon- kur ben plane kot, ose kur flet kot.

----------

